# Adult tortoises or breeding pairs



## LRZtorts (Mar 4, 2017)

I have been looking for adult tortoises or preferably breeding pairs of tortoises. We have large outdoor and indoor set ups. Would prefer to adopt/ take in tortoises that can no longer be cared for, but am willing to pay rehoming fees. 

Only looking for or considering the following breeds: Hermanns, Greek, cherry head, red foot, and female Russian only.


----------



## Zia Girl (Mar 7, 2017)

I am going to college and my parents are not willing to take care of my tortoise. She is a female Russian tortoise. I am not sure of her age since she was wild born. Not looking for any money, but just a new home for my tortoise.


----------



## LRZtorts (Mar 7, 2017)

Do you have any pictures of her, and how big is she? Also where are you located? We are in Texas so ability to ship may need to be considered.


----------



## Tom (Mar 7, 2017)

LRZtorts said:


> I have been looking for adult tortoises or preferably breeding pairs of tortoises. We have large outdoor and indoor set ups. Would prefer to adopt/ take in tortoises that can no longer be cared for, but am willing to pay rehoming fees.
> 
> Only looking for or considering the following breeds: Hermanns, Greek, cherry head, red foot, and female Russian only.



I've not conversed with you much, but you do know that none of those species should be housed as pairs, don't you?


----------



## LRZtorts (Mar 7, 2017)

They aren't and wouldn't be housed as pairs. I have a breeding group of Russians currently. 3.1 ratio, but they have large outdoor pens that allow me to seperate them. I also have another set up outside that I am hoping will eventually house a new breeding group of a different breed. That pen can easily be set up into seperate enclosures as well.


----------



## Tom (Mar 7, 2017)

LRZtorts said:


> They aren't and wouldn't be housed as pairs. I have a breeding group of Russians currently. 3.1 ratio, but they have large outdoor pens that allow me to seperate them. I also have another set up outside that I am hoping will eventually house a new breeding group of a different breed. That pen can easily be set up into seperate enclosures as well.



Glad you already knew this.

You have 3 males to 1 female russian, or did you mean 1.3?


----------



## LRZtorts (Mar 8, 2017)

3 females to 1 male. 3 males to a female would be a nightmare lol


----------



## Tom (Mar 8, 2017)

LRZtorts said:


> 3 females to 1 male. 3 males to a female would be a nightmare lol



Especially for her!!!


----------

